# Tastenanschläge zählen



## mille (28. August 2006)

Hallo, ich hätte gerne ein Programm, das meine Tastaturanschläge zählt.
An meinem Computer.

Das heisst, wenn ich das PRogramm JETZT starten würde und es jetzt wieder beenden würde, soll es mir speichern: 22 (sprich von JETZT bis jetzt).

Sowas hab ich schon für meine maus (mausklicks zähle): mouseometer von Sven Bader.


Ich hoffe ihr kennt so ein Programm .

MfG
mille


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. August 2006)

Vieleicht ist hier ja etwas dabei
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&r...dows+"Tastenanschläge+zählen"&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## pflo (28. August 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vieleicht ist hier ja etwas dabei
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&r...dows+"Tastenanschläge+zählen"&btnG=Suche&meta=


Wollte ich auch gerade sagen 
Darf ich fragen, was für einen Browser du benutzt, der bei einer (automatischen?) Google-Suche *GGLJ,GGLJ:2006-29,GGLJ:de* ausgibt?


----------



## mille (28. August 2006)

Hallo

Danke für den hilfreichen Link. Hast du selbst mal ein Blick darauf geworfen?
Ich bin nicht fündig geworden. Auch hatte ich selbst schon die Idee mal zu googlen.

Leider gibt es nichts sinnvolles. 

Das Programm sollte auch folgende formale Anforderungen erfüllen:

ausschließlich Anzeige im Systemtray
mitzählen ohne weitere log-Datei.
Nur Anschläge - keine Eingabelogs!


Scheint, als wenn ich mir sowas selbst programmieren muss :-/.


----------



## uiae (5. September 2008)

Whatpulse tut genau das:
-Reine Tastenanschläge ohne Logs speichern
-Mausmilen (oder auch Meter je nachdem wie man es einstellt) zählen
-Maulklicks zählen
-ist nur im Systray

Sind reine Statistiken ohne irgendwelche Logs.

whatpulse.org

(Ja Thread schon ein bisschen alt, aber dennoch so gut bei google zu diesem Thema so gerankt das eine Antwort sinnvoll erscheint


----------



## ceene (5. September 2008)

So ein Programm kenn ich leider nicht, aber wie du schon sagtest,
selbst schreiben^^

Mit Java oder C/C++ ist das doch kein Ding.


----------

